# Kiki and Dee Dee 2 x Devon Rex kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*









Kiki (Longhaired) Lilac 18 weeks old and Dee Dee (Shorthaired) Lilac 16 weeks old Devon Rex kittens.
They are gorgeous, full of mischief but very small for their age they are vaccinated and microchipped and will be neutered next week. Can go on their own or as a pair.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Dee Dee now has a possible home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Kiki has a home lined up to now


----------

